# Feral baby goes on first walk (harness/leash)



## Hekie (Apr 2, 2018)

This is Persephone. I've posted about her in the sick pigeons forum. She's approx 3.5 weeks old and my cat found her in the street while we were out walking. She had a nasty eye infection and couldn't see out of either eye. Cotton and water, and antibiotics have her in good shape. 

Today I wanted to try taking her out to socialise her with other pigeons and to encourage her to start flying. It's the first time I've used the harness/leash, and it worked really well. She did amazingly! 

It was super beautiful to watch. We were out for about 45 mins. I'm sharing some pics and video 

https://youtu.be/Ol5qrQSlglY

https://youtu.be/H0hO0uIBzEo


----------



## Hekie (Apr 2, 2018)

Enjoying some nature


----------



## Hekie (Apr 2, 2018)

The football fields


----------



## 30Thorns (Feb 26, 2019)

Awww she's lovely!


----------



## Hekie (Apr 2, 2018)

She is


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

So she will not be kept as a pet? Either way, I’d say she is a really lucky pigeon, and cute name too.


----------



## Hekie (Apr 2, 2018)

Ladygrey said:


> So she will not be kept as a pet? Either way, I’d say she is a really lucky pigeon, and cute name too.


She's a delight! Although now that she's older, she's letting me know very clearly that she would like to leave me please  

I will release her in the next two weeks, as soon as the weather will be good for multiple days. It's usually beautiful here (Barcelona) but we're having a couple of grey days and I worry about the temperature at night. She's a dear girl and would be a lovely pet if I could keep a pigeon (I have a cat, and I travel a lot) but she is healthy and there is no reason to keep her. If I thought she couldn't survive, I would find a sanctuary or something to take her. There are always risks, but I think that she will be fine. I have been taking her out flying/walking every two days for 45 minutes or soon. I will be sad to see her go, and I hope that I will see her again once I free her.


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

Does she return to you when she flies (without a leash), or is she still on a leash so she flies as far as the leash allows?


----------



## Hekie (Apr 2, 2018)

She walks and flies constantly away from me on the leash. She squeaks whenever I'm too close.

It's a good sign for me - I'm trying to keep her scared of humans (although of course I have handled her a lot, so she has a different relationship to humans than many pigeons).


----------



## Xoch (Jun 18, 2021)

Hekie said:


> She walks and flies constantly away from me on the leash. She squeaks whenever I'm too close.
> 
> It's a good sign for me - I'm trying to keep her scared of humans (although of course I have handled her a lot, so she has a different relationship to humans than many pigeons).


 Hey, it’s been a while and don’t know if you’re around. I’m curious as to how this turned out? Was it a successful release? Did she come back?

thanks


----------



## Hekie (Apr 2, 2018)

Xoch said:


> Hey, it’s been a while and don’t know if you’re around. I’m curious as to how this turned out? Was it a successful release? Did she come back?
> 
> thanks


Hi there, the release went well. She did a huge flight for her first one and I went off home. By coincidence I saw her in a different flock in my neighbourhood about an hour later, which was wonderful. But I never saw her again. I hope so much she survived and is well. 

I have only had one bird I released return. I see him every day ❤


----------



## Xoch (Jun 18, 2021)

Hekie said:


> Hi there, the release went well. She did a huge flight for her first one and I went off home. By coincidence I saw her in a different flock in my neighbourhood about an hour later, which was wonderful. But I never saw her again. I hope so much she survived and is well.
> 
> I have only had one bird I released return. I see him every day ❤


Happy to hear the release went well. I’m sure she was very happy as well. Also, it’s lovely that the other bird keeps returning! Thank you for replying. 🙃


----------

